# IWM Duxford - Flying Legends!?



## plan_D (May 15, 2005)

Who's going to the Flying Legends at Duxford 9th and 10th of July? 'Cos I am.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2005)

Not Me.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 15, 2005)

Seeya there pD!
I'll be in the Flypast enclosure or round the model stalls wearing a Mossie t-shirt


----------



## plan_D (May 15, 2005)

Well...I don't know how you could recognise me...I won't have a mohawk then, so that's out of the question...erh, I'll just spot you...if I can be bothered, I'll say something.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 15, 2005)

There's a picture of me in the mugshots thread


----------



## trackend (May 16, 2005)

hope too mossie whach out for the stringbag guy


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> There's a picture of me in the mugshots thread



Which mysteriously disappeared... 


I would go if I could. If I know of anyone else whos going then ill catch a lift up with them.


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

You drivin' down, MM? 

If so we might get you on the motorway...I'll be in the packed Pug 306 going about 90 mph.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 16, 2005)

My dad'll probably drive me the 10 miles from home to Duxford so I probably won't see you on the way down


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

Ah, my brother is driving me down. It's me and my two brothers, my nephew and one of my brothers girlfriend.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 16, 2005)

I'm not sure who'll be with me. Probably just my dad but there's one or two people I know who'd be interested


----------



## superunknown (May 26, 2005)

I'm going on the 9th, should be fun! Maybe the last chance to see Sally B flying after the stupid European regulations.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

Yeah, I'm going the same day I think


----------

